# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restaurant Openings for Fall 2022

## hydraaa

Hi everyone....thank you in advance for any help here...

We've been to the island many times...like many of you, I feel an incredible spirituality with SB...started going in 1989...probably been there 25 times...mostly in March with the kids...boy, they are going to be p*ssed when they find out they're not going on this trip...LOL!

Anyways, my wife and I might be going with another couple...we've raved about SB for years...We would like to go in the fall...but am wondering when most of the restaurants will be safely re-opened after hurricane season...

Yes...I know last few years have been very unusual for Covid, etc...but any help on this would be appreciated...

Thank you.

Jim

----------


## amyb

We have used Columbus Day as our guideline. Certainly by Halloween at the end of the month. Love being here as shops and restaurants reopen and welcome joy returns at the visitors’ returning. Let the tourism begin!

----------


## KevinS

Most restaurants will have reopened by mid-October.   Amy's Columbus Day guideline is close enough to that for me.

----------


## hydraaa

Thank you all...Jim

----------

